# So I want to work in a fish store...



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

I am in need of a job since my summer job was seasonal, and I am living on my own with my brother so money is getting tight. I haven't had an aquarium since senior year of high school (now a sophomore in college), so I figured what better way to get back into the game (and earn some money to get back into it!) than to work at a local fish store? I'm going to start looking for stores around my area (I live in Queens so I'm sure there are plenty) next week probably. Has anyone worked at a fish store? I know the basics of aquarium keeping (have maintained three at once and having had Africans is definitely a plus  ) but not much about species specific information, like "Can I keep this with this?" That'd be my only downfall.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm sure if you find the right place, show that your willing to learn and have some basic knowledge like you stated above you will be fine. I have a couple local stores in my area where the guys who work there having schooling for it. But some of my friends got hired cause they were just like you. So good luck remain positive and you should land yourself a position :thumb:


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

I think the main thing is if someone asks you a question, don't give an ignorant answer. Try to get someone who does know the answer. Or get a blackberry and add cichlid-forum.com to your bookmarks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I know the LFS in the tri-state area like to advertise their workers are studying marine biology or biology. So look through your class list and stress those biology courses on your resume.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Marconis said:


> Has anyone worked at a fish store?


I have! It's where I was dubbed "The Fish Guy". You have more experience than I did when I started. My Dad and brothers had the experience and I told the store owner that I was learning by osmosis from them, she laughed and hired me on the spot. She suggested during slow times to pick up some books and start reading. Most fish stores have books about keeping aquarium fish and it's a great opportunity to obsorb the knowledge for free. Of course I feel that there's no education like experience. Practical application will teach you more in a day than reading a book for a week.

Just remember to ask the customer a lot of questions about their set up, or their potential set up. Asking questions shows that you're interested and that you genuinely care about them and the situation. You will learn a lot from customers, and if you ask a lot of questions you will find that they will only come back for you, and only when you're working... Then you will find other stores taking notice and they will hire you to run their fish rooms! Then you'll find yourself in a high powered career making atleast 20K a year living like a king! LOL

I started at a mom and pop store in 1989 as a freshmen in high school. Worked there for three years, then worked for a year at another store who hired me to run their fish room boasting 250 75 gallon tanks, 2-240's and 20 125's. After a year the fish room still wasn't open so I quit, then graduated high school and moved on...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Questions you should ask should be in this order.

How ya doin'? (then walk away and let them look around for a minute)

Can I help you find something? (usually they will say they're just looking)

Well, if you need anything my name is _______, feel free to get me if you need anything. 

Then your next and first question should be:

What size tank do you have?

What's in there now?

Then go from there... I was fortunate enough that my employer in high school wanted to take all of us to a sales seminar. It ws for small business owners who wanted to boost sales... I learned a lot from that and still use tequniques I learned to sell jobs today.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the encouraging replies! I will start looking next week and let you know how it goes. I am majoring in biology so that's a plus, could look good on a resume! And seriously, I've began to get slightly depressed as to where my degree is going to take me. Can't see working in a lab the rest of my life, so maybe I'll wind up opening my own fish store :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Don't open your own fish store... That ship has set sail... Stores are closing everywhere around here, no one can survive the times...


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Notice the laughter at the end of the post. No way in **** I'd ever try doing that, I've seen so many stores close within the three years I was in the hobby that it made me want to cry.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I figured as much but electronic communication is sometimes hard to decipher...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I worked in one for 5 years as well, all in the fish room. You won't have much take home money though, it'll all go into tanks and such!!! :lol:

Read read read. On my lunches, I grabbed a fish book and read. Easier to research now with the web then back in the really old days like when *TFG* and I worked ... what with our slate bottomed tanks and oil flame undertank heaters.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You heat your tanks? :lol: Do you even have tanks? :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Noooo, I was talking way back in the day when we worked for a LFS ... you know, in the 1890's ...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

What's a LFS?


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

TheFishGuy said:


> What's a LFS?


You know, petco, right?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh yeah, ok :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Rhinox said:


> You know, petco, right?


Nope, local pet stores ... not chains. Mom and pop type stores that are all too rare now a days sadly.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I really loved working there, we were like family...


----------



## Jowlz (Dec 19, 2008)

I did my time in a LFS. I worked on the weekends in trade for equipment. I also would go to the wholesaler and hand pick the fish the owners wanted. In trade for going, I got to buy what I wanted at cost 

Don't worry too much about the questions you will be asked. If you don't know the answer ask someone that does.... it's people who are afraid to ask someone else, or make up something up that come off looking like idiots.

You should also pay attention to regular customers. I learned a ton from a few guys that used to come in for food etc but would hang out all day talking about fish....


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Jowlz said:


> Don't worry too much about the questions you will be asked. If you don't know the answer ask someone that does.... it's people who are afraid to ask someone else, or make up something up that come off looking like idiots.
> 
> You should also pay attention to regular customers. I learned a ton from a few guys that used to come in for food etc but would hang out all day talking about fish....


Very true indeed!


----------

